# How to Set Up New 36 gallon tank



## LetTheSeaSetUFree (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi everyone! I currently have a 10 gallon tank and just got a 36 gallon.
I want to set up the new 36 gallon and would like some tips.
How long should it run before i can transfer my fish?
Should I add some of the 'old' water from the 10g tank to the new tank?
 What about the fish? I have 2 red fin sharks, 2 gold barbs, 2 tigers barbs, 2 algae eaters, and just noticed that my 2 green barbs died...i dont know why either but im having the water tested tomorrow. 
Also...do I need a bubbler wand? I have a small bubbler and the filter...is that enough circulation?? 
Im VERY new to tanks and I have had trouble with keep my barbs alive. The sharks seem to be doing well though, although the orange barbs are CRAZY...and my 1 tiger hangs out right next to the filter & heater.

Should I invest in some quality water testing stuff or just use the strips and how often should I test...especially with the new tank and all.

I know this is ALOT but ANY help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance from a beach babe.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

First, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.



> Hi everyone! I currently have a 10 gallon tank and just got a 36 gallon.
> I want to set up the new 36 gallon and would like some tips.
> How long should it run before i can transfer my fish?
> Should I add some of the 'old' water from the 10g tank to the new tank?


A new tank has to be cycled, referring to the nitrifying bacteria establishment. This means a source of ammonia has to be present. You can read more here:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/
The easiest method is with live plants, we can go into that more if asked.



> Should I invest in some quality water testing stuff or just use the strips and how often should I test...especially with the new tank and all.


A good test kit is near-essential, esp with a new tank. Most of us here use the API kits, and the Master would do well at this stage. It contains ammonia, nitrite and nitrate plus pH tests. Make sure it is the liquid, not test strips which are or can be less accurate.



> Also...do I need a bubbler wand? I have a small bubbler and the filter...is that enough circulation??


If live plants are used, you won't want any bubblers or water disturbance beyond the normal filter. Without plants, these can't hurt but they should not be necessary if the tank is properly stocked for the size and with compatible fish.



> What about the fish? I have 2 red fin sharks, 2 gold barbs, 2 tigers barbs, 2 algae eaters, and just noticed that my 2 green barbs died...i dont know why either but im having the water tested tomorrow. Im VERY new to tanks and I have had trouble with keep my barbs alive. The sharks seem to be doing well though, although the orange barbs are CRAZY...and my 1 tiger hangs out right next to the filter & heater.


There are some major problems here, and these are part of the reason for fish dying. I will assume these fish are all fairly small now, but a 10g is much too small a space for some of them as they grow. And even the new 36g will not be sufficient.

Barbs are shoaling fish and must be in a group. You can read more in the profile so I won't repeat here. Profiles are under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page, and if the name is used the same in posts as in the profile it will shade, example Tiger Barb, and you can click the shaded name to see that profile. Please read this one to see what you are in for. This fish will limit tankmates. A group on their own in the 36g will work, with some substrate fish.

The Red Tailed Shark is going to get very nasty, again please read the profile. I would return both to the store, or give them away. The profile will explain why.

The algae eaters if they are the Chinese Algae Eater should also go, they too will be trouble as stated in the profile.

The odd behaviour of the barbs you mention is due to stress, caused by the tank size and water conditions, not enough of them, and tankmates. I don't know how long this tank has been running, but there is likely an issue with the nitrification cycle too. It willbe a long read, but worth knowing the causes of stress and how fish are affected and why they die:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/stress-freshwater-aquarium-fish-98852/

Don't hesitate to ask questions. There are many experienced and helpful members here.

Byron.


----------

